# Wet entry for a yak



## robmc0 (Oct 12, 2010)

Just thought I'd post a quick note here particularly for beginner yak'ers. Managed to tip my yak today :lol: in the drink I went. Me and all my gear. Now thankfully I'd read something a while back about lashing anything you want to keep down. Lost my knife as it was loose in it's holder (still have the holder). Swam around my yak, righted the yak, wound my lines in, reset my rods, and then got back in. Easy as. BUT!! (there's always one) it got me thinking.

Several weeks back, I was fishing lake eildon and got drenched in the rain so I thought to myself I'm soaked let's try a re-entry when I was at the ramp and safe where I was. So today I was calm and able to get back in first shot. But the guy I was fishing with was also new and whilst he had watched a few vids he hadn't tried to get back in. We weren't too far out but far enough that if we couldn't get back in it was a fair haul to shore from where we were.

So, I just wanted to say, for the new people, take the opportunity to practice this where it's safe and you are in control as it made a huge difference for me today. For me, I know i have to unzip my PFD to get back in. and without the practice I probably have been in a whole worse situation as opposed to being calm, in control and back in my yak first try.

Although, credit to the boatie who stopped to check I was ok.

Cheers.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

The other day I went out and ditched in for the first time this year (I do it about 4 times to keep up on it). Surprised myself how easily I could still do it with 3 RAM mounts, extenda tunes and a soudner/gps combo to negotiated, but there wasnt much surface action with chop and the like but a bit of wind to make swimming after the kayak blowing away a bit of a workout.

IMHO I think everyone should at least practice rolling/righting/reboarding/etc fully clothed, geared up at least once a year.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

also something to think about is how far your yak will go if you are out of it. I was removing the rigging lines from the sail of the AI by standing up to get to them, then I tried to get back to the seat and tripped on the mirage drive and went off the back of the yak. As soon as I got my head above water (went in head first btw), I was being dragged by the rigging lines which were still in my hand.

If I had not still been holding onto the rigging lines I am not sure how far the yak would have travelled before I realised.

So that is something else for people to think about...I certainly would not tie myself to most yaks, but something like the AI might have an advantage to doing that since it is not likely to ever flip over but could get away from you in a hurry.


----------



## merkywaters (Dec 15, 2010)

i must say ive been pretty lucky as ive only stacked it once but i had no gear with me so i guess i should take the time to load 
it up and put my self in the drink and see how i go.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

you should be comfortable with re-entry into your yak in deep water...in the worst conditions you go out in. Since if something happens in those bad conditions, you need to know you can remain calm and get yourself out of trouble.


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

yankatthebay said:


> If I had not still been holding onto the rigging lines I am not sure how far the yak would have travelled before I realised.
> 
> So that is something else for people to think about...I certainly would not tie myself to most yaks, but something like the AI might have an advantage to doing that since it is not likely to ever flip over but could get away from you in a hurry.


I fish outside and was thinking maybe a metre of shock cord attached to the yak and the pfd. I've come out with lines still in the water and other things tethered. It can be quite messy with a half a dozen lines in the water and you scrambling around trying to right the yak and get back in. A safety knife is a must on your ankle or pfd when outside. If there is a decent wind or current it wont take long for your yak to get away from you. Its also difficult to swim with foam pfd.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

ausbass said:


> IMHO I think everyone should at least practice rolling/righting/reboarding/etc fully clothed, geared up at least once a year.


Not a bad idea at all. I rolled it in the surf once and had no problem getting back in but that was 2 years ago and I'm now thinking I should do a drill to make sure I'm still able to do it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

yankatthebay said:


> you should be comfortable with re-entry into your yak in deep water...in the worst conditions you go out in. Since if something happens in those bad conditions, you need to know you can remain calm and get yourself out of trouble.


I agree. 
It's important to stay calm in order to avoid making mistakes, and I would add that although it may seem counter intuitive, it's important to get used to do such things slowly, and train yourself to think about each move you make before you make it, in order to minimize the likelihood of making more mistakes just because you're in an adrenalin mode.


----------



## Randell (Oct 12, 2010)

Last week at the mouth of the Maroochy Rv.
A guy and wife and two kids in about 7 & 9 in life jackets, launched into the small surf around the the bar.
They got 50 mtrs out and rolled....... in waist deep water. Kids Ok , helped dad bring att the stuff back, wife looked wet and crancky..
He brought his trolley and wheeled his picnic stuff away..............

I plan to roll the canoe this summer when the water warms up....... just with basics.........try re-entry.
I want to try standup in the canoe as it's much better casting position............

randell


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

robmc0 said:


> Just thought I'd post a quick note here particularly for beginner yak'ers. Managed to tip my yak today :lol: in the drink I went. Me and all my gear. Now thankfully I'd read something a while back about lashing anything you want to keep down. Lost my knife as it was loose in it's holder (still have the holder). Swam around my yak, righted the yak, wound my lines in, reset my rods, and then got back in. Easy as. BUT!! (there's always one) it got me thinking.
> 
> Several weeks back, I was fishing lake eildon and got drenched in the rain so I thought to myself I'm soaked let's try a re-entry when I was at the ramp and safe where I was. So today I was calm and able to get back in first shot. But the guy I was fishing with was also new and whilst he had watched a few vids he hadn't tried to get back in. We weren't too far out but far enough that if we couldn't get back in it was a fair haul to shore from where we were.
> 
> ...


Brilliant post...well done.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Considering this....its supprising how many Kayak Fisherman are out there on week ends in the colder months are dressed nice and warm in tracky daks, sweaters etc etc and you wonder to yourself are these guys seriously deluded in thinking they are gunna be warm if the get back on after a flip?....no....these guys are probibly the same blokes that "say" they practice wet entries but dont....you know why? cause the blokes that do get out there amoungst it usually as a rule of thumb...dress for imerrsion....not, cruising around in the comforts of enclosed waters spruking how bloody good they are! hahahah :lol:


----------

